# Immobilizer security code not accepted, no crank, no start



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Most likely someone tried replacing the BCM with some EBAY used listing.

Should it matter? No. But at some point like 4 years ago GM’s software just hates working with mismatches. There is no specific error code. Just random issues more or less exactly what you are describing.

If I had to guess the end model part number being different is what’s causing problems.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Since you already have the needed software you can just buy a new one and program it.






2012-2017 GM Body Control Module 13586273 | GMPartsDirect.com


2012-2017 GM part # 13586273 - Body Control Module




www.gmpartsdirect.com







Install _EL-49642 _SPS programming support tool .
Access the Service Programming System (SPS) and follow the on-screen instructions.
On the SPS Supported Controllers screen, select BCM Body Control Module - Programming and follow the on-screen instructions. 
Perform the following for the appropriate ignition type prior to proceeding with the next step:

• Key Ignition System: Key in the ignition and any additional keys must be away from the vehicle at least 3 meters.

• Push Button Start System: Keyless entry transmitter must be in the console programming pocket. Refer to the Help selection button on the SPS Immobilizer Setup screen for the exact pocket location. All additional transmitters must be away from the vehicle at least 3 metres.
*Note: *The following programming step may take between 10-12 min. and progress will appear to have stopped during this process. This is a normal security timer response and a restart should not be performed. If the DTC B389A set immediately after programming a replacement BCM, the Immobiliser Learn procedure was not properly completed. The Immobiliser Learn procedure needs to be performed again.
On the SPS Supported Controllers screen, select IMMO Immobilizer Learn - Setup. On the next screen, select Body Control Module IMMO Learn with Existing Transponder or Remote Key and follow the on-screen instructions. When Immobiliser Learn is complete, press the Unlock button on the keyless entry transmitter to allow the keyless entry transmitter to exit the Immobiliser Learn mode.
*Note: *When performing the Tyre Pressure Monitor Sensor Learn during BCM setup, the _EL-46079_ tyre pressure monitor diagnostic tool must be used to activate each tyre pressure sensor.
On the SPS Supported Controllers screen, select BCM Body Control Module - Setup and follow the on-screen instructions.
Check the driver information centre display for additional messages regarding further calibration instructions. If there are no additional driver information centre instructions present, programming is complete. 
At the end of programming, choose the "Clear All DTCs" function on the SPS screen


----------



## GrislyAdams (Jun 25, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> Since you already have the needed software you can just buy a new one and program it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I got the BCM and went to program it, now I'm getting an error saying that the tis2web version either isn't the most updated or the calibration isn't GM. Any thoughts?


----------



## GrislyAdams (Jun 25, 2021)

GrislyAdams said:


> Well, I got the BCM and went to program it, now I'm getting an error saying that the tis2web version either isn't the most updated or the calibration isn't GM. Any thoughts?


The new part number you suggested did say it was a fit for my car, but when I pulled the old BCM it had a different part number if that matters either.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

GrislyAdams said:


> The new part number you suggested did say it was a fit for my car, but when I pulled the old BCM it had a different part number if that matters either.
> 
> View attachment 293565
> 
> ...


GM’s software says not right one. Yeah there are probably eBay listings saying it works on this model year Cruze. But they are just pulling those out of their ass.

Honestly don’t think about it too hard.


----------



## GrislyAdams (Jun 25, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> GM’s software says not right one. Yeah there are probably eBay listings saying it works on this model year Cruze. But they are just pulling those out of their ass.
> 
> Honestly don’t think about it too hard.


That's what it is saying now when I try to program the new BCM (part number 13586273), whereas the old BCM (part number 13589325) would just not recalibrate. So, I'm not sure why the new BCM will not let me program it since it is a Genuine GM, brand new BCM.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

GrislyAdams said:


> That's what it is saying now when I try to program the new BCM (part number 13586273), whereas the old BCM (part number 13589325) would just not recalibrate. So, I'm not sure why the new BCM will not let me program it since it is a Genuine GM, brand new BCM.


What do you mean not program? Did it flash the VIN and change the SWPNs or not?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

For those instructions youll also need to select "Replace and Program" instead of "Program".

And I dont believe BCM Immo relearn actually exists. It's called Vehicle Theft Deterrent learn.


----------



## GrislyAdams (Jun 25, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> For those instructions youll also need to select "Replace and Program" instead of "Program".
> 
> And I dont believe BCM Immo relearn actually exists. It's called Vehicle Theft Deterrent learn.


On the new BCM, whether I select 'program' or 'replace and reprogram' when I get to the BCM programming part, (as per the 'ECU data') the spsmode reads as "replace" and the "vit.vin" has no value, just a dash. So it seems as if it is ready to be programmed and does not have a VIN already programmed, but then when I proceed, the only item that is marked to update is the operating system while everything else has an asterisk to indicate that they "not recognized by this Tis2Web release." 

From what I have seen online with replacing and reprogramming the BCM (as in this video), this should not be happening and I don't want to proceed if only the OS will be updating. There is no reason why all of the native GM systems shouldn't be recognized, but with the current #'s being completely different (except for the OS) SPS apparently won't recognize them. In the hyperlinked video above, they are also prompted to install the new part at some point, and I was never given that prompt, even though SPS is "replace" mode. 🤔


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

GrislyAdams said:


> On the new BCM, whether I select 'program' or 'replace and reprogram' when I get to the BCM programming part, (as per the 'ECU data') the spsmode reads as "replace" and the "vit.vin" has no value, just a dash. So it seems as if it is ready to be programmed and does not have a VIN already programmed, but then when I proceed, the only item that is marked to update is the operating system while everything else has an asterisk to indicate that they "not recognized by this Tis2Web release."
> 
> From what I have seen online with replacing and reprogramming the BCM (as in this video), this should not be happening and I don't want to proceed if only the OS will be updating. There is no reason why all of the native GM systems shouldn't be recognized, but with the current #'s being completely different (except for the OS) SPS apparently won't recognize them. In the hyperlinked video above, they are also prompted to install the new part at some point, and I was never given that prompt, even though SPS is "replace" mode. 🤔


Those are placeholder numbers. It's a factory BCM.
That's why SPS doesnt recognize them. They literally mean nothing.

A couple things about this video.


You dont 'pick' calibrations. GM doesn't do that anymore.
That entire Tech 2 thing is irrelevant. All of that is done through SPS now. Nor is it done through GDS.

Push next. After the flash completes it will ask something about the VIN. Make sure that matches else you're going to have a bad day. Do any sort of learn procedure it tells you to do too. Its fool proof.

If you are still getting security lights after that you will need to do that Vehicle Theft System learn in SPS.


----------



## GrislyAdams (Jun 25, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> Those are placeholder numbers. It's a factory BCM.
> That's why SPS doesnt recognize them. They literally mean nothing.
> 
> A couple things about this video.
> ...


Placeholder numbers make sense, for some reason I was under the impression with that error that those IDs would not successfully update to the suggested calibration numbers. But it would make sense that they should. Okay, that makes sense. I was confused by that video where my placeholder numbers are, his were already so close to where they should be, and I think it's because his had already been programmed. I will try out the replace and reprogram again soon and let you know how it turns out. 

Thanks again for all your help, I really do appreciate everything!


----------



## GrislyAdams (Jun 25, 2021)

GrislyAdams said:


> Placeholder numbers make sense, for some reason I was under the impression with that error that those IDs would not successfully update to the suggested calibration numbers. But it would make sense that they should. Okay, that makes sense. I was confused by that video where my placeholder numbers are, his were already so close to where they should be, and I think it's because his had already been programmed. I will try out the replace and reprogram again soon and let you know how it turns out.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help, I really do appreciate everything!


I just got off the phone with ACDelco and apparently, GM has the right to "lock down" any vehicle that has a salvage title, which mine has. Since it has been flagged as salvage and out of warrantee, I cannot successfully reprogram the modules to let me start the car. Not to mention they locked me out of the SPS programming because I had 'reached my programming limit' or something to that effect. 

I am getting in touch with their legal department to see if there is anything that can be done about the lock on my car administered through GM. Otherwise, have any suggestions on how to bypass a GM Global A lockdown on an otherwise perfectly fine 2014 Chevy Cruze? 

P.S. I recorded the conversation.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

GrislyAdams said:


> I just got off the phone with ACDelco and apparently, GM has the right to "lock down" any vehicle that has a salvage title, which mine has. Since it has been flagged as salvage and out of warrantee, I cannot successfully reprogram the modules to let me start the car. Not to mention they locked me out of the SPS programming because I had 'reached my programming limit' or something to that effect.
> 
> I am getting in touch with their legal department to see if there is anything that can be done about the lock on my car administered through GM. Otherwise, have any suggestions on how to bypass a GM Global A lockdown on an otherwise perfectly fine 2014 Chevy Cruze?
> 
> P.S. I recorded the conversation.


I have programmed salvage vehicles before. It just gives a notification at the start.

I’ve never heard of a programming limit before. And I’ve done a lot of it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

GrislyAdams said:


> I am getting in touch with their legal department to see if there is anything that can be done about the lock on my car administered through GM. Otherwise, have any suggestions on how to bypass a GM Global A lockdown on an otherwise perfectly fine 2014 Chevy Cruze?
> 
> P.S. I recorded the conversation.


We can technically bypass the ECM restrictions but not the BCM.
The BCM is what dictates this sort of ID code in the car. It’s what alllll the other modules need. So there isn’t really any way around it.


----------



## GrislyAdams (Jun 25, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> We can technically bypass the ECM restrictions but not the BCM.
> The BCM is what dictates this sort of ID code in the car. It’s what alllll the other modules need. So there isn’t really any way around it.


So weird about the programming limit then... This is what I got yesterday and ACDelco confirmed it was the case today.










Were your salvage vehicles pre-2014? The representative today said that the Global A vehicles can be shut down by GM should they choose. Which apparently seems to be what happened with mine. 

The BCM apparently took the programming alright, it said it passed. That is, before my SPS subscription was completely removed. So maybe an ECM bypass may work?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

GrislyAdams said:


> So weird about the programming limit then... This is what I got yesterday and ACDelco confirmed it was the case today.
> 
> View attachment 293575
> 
> ...


All vehicles 2010ish to 2023 will be global A. Whatever that means cause it’s really not that much different from the older vehicles.

If the radio says it’s locked. doing the ECM bypass isn’t going to help anything.


----------



## GrislyAdams (Jun 25, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> All vehicles 2010ish to 2023 will be global A. Whatever that means cause it’s really not that much different from the older vehicles.
> 
> If the radio says it’s locked. doing the ECM bypass isn’t going to help anything.


The radio was unlocked by the end of the BCM programming, but I was shut out of programming before I could check in on whether the security code was finally accepted. But I'm guessing not since the car still won't start and the rep told me that my car had been flagged by GM... For some reason she specifically mentioned that GM could do this with global A vehicles.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

GrislyAdams said:


> The radio was unlocked by the end of the BCM programming, but I was shut out of programming before I could check in on whether the security code was finally accepted. But I'm guessing not since the car still won't start and the rep told me that my car had been flagged by GM... For some reason she specifically mentioned that GM could do this with global A vehicles.


Global A js just the platform for 2010+ vehicles. While there is some new stuff like I said it’s not that special. And she’s just repeating technobabble.

Okay so since the radio is unlocked that means the environment code is working. This is a special VIN specific code for your vehicle. Annnnd this means the BCM is working properly.

The problem is one of 2 things.

* The ECM/BCM immobilizer isn’t working. You fix this with that Vehicle Anti Theft Learn in SPS. Do not confuse this with the environment code. It’s a different thing.
or
* The key is not programmed. You will get a security light in the dash if this is the case. You can try the 30 minute relearn procedure.


----------

